# full auto setting is jacked up - likely operator error



## Beansoy (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello - new to the forum and so happy to find you guys! I am shooting a Digital Rebel T4i and like it a great deal, but others in my office have evidently been pushing buttons and I don't know what has been done - so I don't know how to undo it!

in full auto mode (yes... the little green box...) there are settings showing on the screen that have not been there in the past. Forgive my lack of lingo, but the Q in the box is showing up next to the battery indicator and there is variation from 1/4 to 1/5 to 1/6 . It's showing F4.0 and ISO 6400... and it won't take a photo! 

How in the world do I get this setting back to full auto? It won't shoot in portrait mode either and the "BUSY" indicator keeps coming up. 

I  feel like an idiot, but I have to get this working again. Thank you in advance for advice.


----------



## Designer (Jan 26, 2014)

You can reset all settings back to factory default.


----------



## Beansoy (Jan 26, 2014)

Designer said:


> You can reset all settings back to factory default.



  how

found it! rocking it old school in the user's guide.

still all bad. will not take a picture. wonder if the lens has gone bad. I'm using an 18-55 and have had one go bad on me before. Will check that out... thank you for your patience.

OMG. changed lenses and it works fine - tried 3 other lenses. This is the SECOND TIME I have had the 18-55 crap out, and I think this one I am using now is the replacement for the one that crapped out. Has this happened to anyone else? many of my canon lenses are left from when I was shooting film and they are fine...


----------



## DNel928 (Jan 26, 2014)

It almost sounds like the AF motor is jammed up, bummer.


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 26, 2014)

Beansoy said:


> OMG. changed lenses and it works fine - tried 3 other lenses. This is the SECOND TIME I have had the 18-55 crap out, and I think this one I am using now is the replacement for the one that crapped out. Has this happened to anyone else? many of my canon lenses are left from when I was shooting film and they are fine...



Not happened to me. I have a bunch of old 35-80 from when I shot film, as well as a newish 18-55 and havent ever (in either my film days, or with the dslr) had a lens do that. Maybe the contacts are dity?


----------

